# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hoi ik ben esmeralda

## esmeralda01

hoi ik ben esmeralda ik ben lid geworden omdat ik borstkanker heb gehad en nu een bijniertumor heb en daarover informatie zoek

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Esmeralda, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Zorg!

Jeetje, wat heb je dan al wat meegemaakt. Je hebt dan vast al de rubriek Lever, nieren en blaas ontdekt. Daar kun je wellicht informatie vinden, maar je kunt ook een bericht plaatsen met je vragen. Dan kunnen andere forumleden reageren en krijg jij gerichter antwoorden. Veel sterkte en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

